# Ritchie - March 06 - 16th July 2008



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

My sweet old Ritchie .. I'll miss you

Ritchie came to me in the summer of 06 as a sweet eyed little baby who refused to allow me to leave the petshop without him. He had the sweetest nature of any rat I've known .. he had a few misdemenors with Jake in his time here, but once separated he quickly got over his meanness.

As a lone rat for most of his life, Ritchie didn't pay much attention (nor like) his fellow rat housemates .. until that day came when I had to decide enough was enough. I tried for a few months to introduce him to the other old boy, Andy, with very very slow progress. One day though .. after an intro session with Andy and Andy's new cagemates (Ivan's Barmy Army) he took matters into his own hands, climbed into the cage with them at home time and that was that. He stayed with them as firm friends.

As he aged, he suffered from a nasty case of Pyoderma which, after months of useless treatment we finally managed to diagnose and after that he was jumping along the road to recovery. The old man became happy again, but unfortunately the pyoderma took it's toll on his skin, meaning even the smallest of scraps with cage mates left him with huge cuts as a result .. so the decision was made to 'retire' Ritchie and fellow old man Andy into the Retirement Villa where they could last out their days in happy company.

The last couple of months have been hard for old Ritch, his legs began to degenerate and he could no longer run around like the mad march-hare he always loved to be. Instead he took on a cuddly lifestyle and preferred to sit in my arms cuddling and bruxing and licking me to death.

Yesterday was business as usual .. he enjoyed running around and causing what little mischief he could with his brother in zimmer-frame Andy.

This afternoon I found him curled up in his igloo, Andy curled up on top of him protecting him as a last act of kindness. He passed quietly in his sleep with the comfort of his sweet Andy.

I love you Ritchie .. rest in peace old man. xxx

Some pics for you..

His pyoderma was almost cleared up .. you can't see on these pics (the last I have) but the babyfluff was covering almost all of his exposed skin now










This is Ritchie as a baby in the summer he first came home .. this was typical of him as a baby










And this is the old man in full .. prior to the worst of the pyoderma .. I don't want you guys to remember him as the tatty ratty he ended up as


----------



## Gobo (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss, I'm glad Andy was there with him.


----------



## fleur.cirocco (Jun 14, 2008)

Beautiful Ritchie.
I know that you will be greatly missed.
Rest in peace little guy. 
<3


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Poor sweet Ritchie...definitely one of my fav's with his enduring spirit and bravery and overall sweetness. Pyo is nasty!

((hugs))


----------



## xampx (Dec 31, 2006)

So sorry


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss, what a handsome sweetheart!


----------



## stephigigo (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. He was such a gorgeous ratty. At least he had Andy with him and I know you did a great job of looking after him. 

Goodbye Ritchie. Me and Peach will miss you very much.


----------



## Emster (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm so sorry Ration  
At least he passed as an happy old man. I really don't know what to say, I'm in shock.
Rest in peace Ritchie <3


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

He looked like a spirited rattie! Keep the wonderful times in your heart to make you smile!


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

i'm sorry i missed this. very sorry for your loss. i hope your heart mends soon. it will be forever changed to accommodate that special spot for ritchie, but it will mend in time.


----------



## zombiedork (Jul 7, 2008)

Aweh, i'm sorry, he looks so sweet, i'm glad that he got to pass peacefully with the comfort of his buddy.


----------

